

1 year since I quit my job to learn how to code - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/7764086648/i-year-since-i-quit-my-job-to-learn-how-to-code

======
kacy
Proud of you Emile. Keep up the hard work!

~~~
emilepetrone
Thanks Kacy!

